# Tool to get your Vista key or change OEM info



## kenkickr (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool little tool I use for changing OEM info for system builds.  You can also grab your vista key if for some reason you do not have your case or side panel with the OEM key( I do not promote illegal actions and you are on your own if you do).  Grab it here, it works!! http://www.majorgeeks.com/WinGuggle_d5887.html


----------



## JC316 (Aug 11, 2008)

So, what do you mean, change the OEM info? If it does what I think it does, that will make me happy.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 11, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Cool little tool I use for changing OEM info for system builds.  You can also grab your vista key if for some reason you do not have your case or side panel with the OEM key( I do not promote illegal actions and you are on your own if you do).  Grab it here, it works!! http://www.majorgeeks.com/WinGuggle_d5887.html



its called Vista Manager

it wioll tell you your key and allow you to change the oem info such as tech support hotline logo company that builot it etc.....you can DL the full trial here..it also has a bunch of other usefull tools. reg cleaners etc...i use it when i work on a clients PC to kind of tag it. They also have one for XP


http://www.winxp-manager.com/vistamanager/index.html

nvm im a tard i thought u were asking for one......i should read more.....


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 11, 2008)

Ever time it goes to open It stops responding


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 11, 2008)

Not sure if it is compatible with Vista 64.  I'll try it when I get home. I'm at work right now....SSHHHH!!!!


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> its called Vista Manager
> 
> it wioll tell you your key and allow you to change the oem info such as tech support hotline logo company that builot it etc.....you can DL the full trial here..it also has a bunch of other usefull tools. reg cleaners etc...i use it when i work on a clients PC to kind of tag it. They also have one for XP
> 
> ...



That's cool.  I like tools so the more the marry!!  Thanks


----------

